#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: H δόση του Ιανουαρίου (της ρύθμισης των 100) καταβλήθηκε 2 φορές!

## ALIKI

Tο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ τράβηξε από την Εθνική, σε διάστημα ολίγων λεπτών 2 φορές την δόση του Ιανουαρίου από την ρύθμιση των 100 δόσεων.
 Το ίδιο ποσόν, χωρίς να χρωστάω προηγούμενη δόση!!!Τι ''φρούτο'' είναι αυτό πάλι;;;

Καλημέρα και Καλό Μήνα.
Παρακαλώ χρησιμοποιείτε πεζούς χαρακτήρες και στου τίτλους.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## Xάρης

Αλίκη, διάβασε *ΑΥΤΟ*.

----------

ALIKI

----------


## ALIKI

Πριν από λίγο επεστράφησαν και οι δύο δόσεις.... και ξαναπήραν την μία που έπρεπε......χάος!!!

----------

